# DIY online store ideas



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i have been working on starting a business for d.i.y. aquarium projects. 

my goals are to sell stuff that is 
1. hard to get
2. have to buy more then you need. i.e. 12ft clear pvc when you only need 1 foot
3. at a price that saves you money(but still makes me a little)

so far what i have in mind is

fertilizer bottles with measure chambers or with out 
dosing syringes 15 or 10ml
quick disconnect for plumbing that can connect to hose or pvc (i like these alot)
12 - 18" clear PETG (like pvc) tubes for reactors.
22psi co2 regulators
mylar sheets
ph probe holders also are good for connecting inline heaters (already selling these on e-bay)
paintball adapters to standard co2 regulators.
ricca net
12vdc power supplies
and maybe solenoids (i have to test the ones i can get and see if they will work good)
led moon lights blue and white


their are places you can get this stuff but you normally have to buy in bulk like the pvc pipe is normally sold in 12' sections. ph probe holders that i get are sold in packs of 25 or 50.

stuff i most likely wont sell are:
ballast their are many online retailers with good prices.
basically stuff that is easy to get from home depot or lowes type stores.

for safety for the buyer and me, if and when i start this idea it will be sold through E-bay.
i will have a list on my site and you send me an e-mail with what you want and i will make a buy it now auction for you.

so would anyone be interested in me starting this?
and what other items would be good to add?
if this works i plan on making my website better so i can sell with that.

well i wanted to floats this by you all and see what you think?
i want to make this an affordable option to find the parts you need.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That is a good idea for a store that fits a need. You will need to find a way to keep shipping costs from swamping the item prices - $2 for a piece of pipe plus $15 shipping ceases to be a good buy. I have no idea how to control the shipping prices.

Generic high quality reflectors in lengths suitable for single bulbs could be a good product.

I can't think of other items that would be good to add, but I'm sure ideas will show up.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Padding the order out with plants that you've grown would encourage some buyers to take the plunge even in the face of higher shipping.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

This is a great idea. I have been looking for some of the things that you are planning to sell. Maybe you could do something like aquatic magic does with their ebay store.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for the reply s. i will start looking for a good source for reflectors. and the e-bay store is a good idea.

the shipping has always been a big pet peave of mine. i dont think shipping on anything i would be selling will be over 5-6 dollars most will be around 2-3 dollars. usps 3 day ship from oregon to new york.

i plan on starting this soon. soon as i get my taxes back.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Can't wait, I been looking for some of those dosing syringes.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

ok im getting my list together for the store have a couple of questions for you guys.

what sizes of hose are on your canister filters? mine is 5/8" id. i can get 5/8, 1/2, 3/8,

and anyone else have any request for my inventory?


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm assuming by your low quoted shipping cost that you are already aware of the free boxes that the USPS will drop at your door if you order them online.

I agree with you. Our family has been able to run several profitable ebay businesses without charging rediculous shipping. In fact, buyers are willing to pay a little more to get the item from us instead of from a seller who inflates their shipping costs. The buyer pays less, and you still make more profit. Its a good deal all around.


----------



## YankyTexan (May 7, 2008)

1) glue for acylic
2) tubing for Co2
3) filter material
4) drill bits for glass
5) water proof endcaps

That's a start


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

oregon aqua said:


> ok im getting my list together for the store have a couple of questions for you guys.
> 
> what sizes of hose are on your canister filters? mine is 5/8" id. i can get 5/8, 1/2, 3/8,
> 
> and anyone else have any request for my inventory?


One of my filters has 5/8" id, the other four have 1/2" id hoses. It would be great to get the hoses, connectors, etc without having to either pay an excess amount for shipping or waiting until I have a long list of things to buy so the shipping cost is spread out.

Any chance of carrying suction cups w/tubing holders? Airline tubing holders are very common, but finding holders for larger diameter tubing can be aggravating.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for more ideas. i will add everything mentioned to my list of things to try and get.



thanks 
jeremy


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

I like this idea. Save us from paying $8 shipping for a $1 part. I will definitely post a suggestion for items to carry if I think of anything else not already mentioned.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

im still waiting for my rebate so i can start my store but i made a small "test" store the ph probes holder is the only item i have in stock.

how does it look? what can i do to make it better? I will be getting a real domain name next week.

http://www.freewebs.com/oregonaquadesign/

thanks 
jeremy


----------



## Sgt.bretado (Apr 8, 2008)

The website looks alright since you really dont have anything on it. Once you start adding more content to it, you would like to make links (categorized) instead having every listing on the main page. I myself hate advertising at the top lol specially that big of a banner. One more thing... I think its a big to dark in color theme.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

> Sgt.bretado
> Re: DIY online store ideas
> The website looks alright since you really dont have anything on it. Once you start adding more content to it, you would like to make links (categorized) instead having every listing on the main page. I myself hate advertising at the top lol specially that big of a banner. One more thing... I think its a big to dark in color theme.


thanks for the reply. the ad will go bye bye when i get my real domain name. my current host limits me to 5 things in my store so when i get new domain catagories are a good idea! i will work on the color

jeremy


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The basic setup looks good, it's quite classy (I'm not a fan of some of the multicolored, many fonts sites - they're hard to read). The black is a little dark, but it's easy to read what you have written. I like that you have areas for discussion and posting DIY projects. Makes it seem like a friendlier, more helpful place. 

I'd appreciate further descriptions when you actually get things in, like how much the measuring chamber for the fert bottle can hold and if there are other amounts indicated on the measuring chamber. The outside diameter and length of the dispensing syringe so I'd be able to tell if it would work with my bottles. The little details that can answer a lot of questions.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm someone who likes simplicity. I much prefer "stores" that are plain backgrounds, with easy to read, well illustrated things to buy. I would limit the splashy graphics to other pages, where people like me can avoid them. A well designed logo is also very useful - you can use it as your signature here and at other forums, and people come to recognize and remember you from it.

EDIT: I tried again, and once I could get my eyes unglued from that loud advertising banner I found the way to the "store" - that is good. My comment is still valid, for me, I don't much like home pages like that when I am looking for something I need to buy.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice.
I like the overall layout of the site.

Hoppy,
are there any hard to get parts for your DIY Co2 checker (the one which utilizes a piece of tyvec membrane) which jeremy could buy in bulk and supply to us?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for all the replies!!! 

im working on making my site better so when i get my refund it will be all good to go and your suggestions are really helping me alot..


the reason its black is because it makes it much easier for me to see. im partially color blind and tomany colors or colors that are to close are hard to distinguish for me.

i cant wait to get rid of those add banners. i cant see them on my computer but on other computers WOW their really really bad.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

SKSuser said:


> Hoppy,
> are there any hard to get parts for your DIY Co2 checker (the one which utilizes a piece of tyvec membrane) which jeremy could buy in bulk and supply to us?


I gave up on that type of drop checker. It is too hard to get the 4 dKH water in it, it seems to gradually diffuse that water into the tank, and it isn't enough faster to justify that much effort. The idea could be developed if someone wanted to work at it long enough, but that isn't me.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

WOW!

I'm impressed!!!

Good idea and I love the layout you've got started!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

thank you John7429. im pretty happy with the layout and way the store part of the site works.

im thinking im going to have the store up and fully running by the end of this month. the hard part rite now is the first inventory order and making sure everything is going to be what people are looking for.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Is store setup free?
What are you doing about state sales tax for individuals you sell to in-state?

I assume for use ameteurs on the for sale/trade here don't need to deal with that since it's only occasionally and not as a side busy


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

> newbie314
> Re: DIY online store ideas
> Is store setup free?
> What are you doing about state sales tax for individuals you sell to in-state?
> ...


thier is no state sales tax in Oregon. and i dont have to worry about fed tax unless i reach over $600 in sales(could be wrong about that.

the site setup was kinda free but veryvery very limitid in what you can do. i will have to pay to get the site fully running and worth selling stuff between 9 and 15$ a month and i think 35 to start not sure at moment.

it gonna take some cash to get going but i think it will be worth it! i love this hobby and the people in it are so nice. i wanna help and have fun i think this is going to be the best way for me to do both. plus i get a little extra money to buy more plant stuff.:heh:


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

So you can sell for free setup right.
This would be good to bypass ebay for small items.

Are you allowed to link to a private website from ebay?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Lots of small "stores" sell on ebay, listing a very few of their items, then referring people to their store for the rest. I can recall seeing a few that were private websites, but not many. I suspect ebay frowns on that.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes. Linking is probably not the best idea.
Ebay has a clause about using ebay resources to encourage people to do business with you outside of ebay.

It used to not be a big deal. "What can they do? Disable my account? I'll just make a new one." used to be the attitude.

Recently, its become a bad idea to mess with ebay. Since they bought Paypal, they've started throwing way too much weight around, IMO. They can now freeze your Paypal account, and basically extort you into following their rules.

I have a friend who sold a firearm and had the buyer paypal him the money. The buyer made the mistake of adding the memo "for a gun" somewhere in the paypal receipt. Paypal froze and emptied the buyer and seller's Paypal accounts to further their political agenda against something that is legal in the US.

If they're willing to do that over something that isn't illegal, you better make sure you aren't in breach of their contract which is legally binding.


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

Jeremy, you were asking about what people want. I've been looking at the inline heater DIY instructions and I've been really interested, but I'm not even sure what some of those parts are. I can follow directions, but I don't know bushings and compression unions.

I'm not sure that enough people would buy these things to make it worth your while to stock them, but it is another idea.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

> Deni
> Re: DIY online store ideas
> Jeremy, you were asking about what people want. I've been looking at the inline heater DIY instructions and I've been really interested, but I'm not even sure what some of those parts are. I can follow directions, but I don't know bushings and compression unions.
> 
> I'm not sure that enough people would buy these things to make it worth your while to stock them, but it is another idea.


wow what a cool idea.

as far as the compression fittings they speak of you can get them at home depot/ lowes. for pretty cheap. the clear pvc straight pipe im debating with myself. clear pvc is pretty expensive. cost would be around 8.05 a foot. my other choice and the one i like the most i think petg pipe but i have to see what it takes to glue it to pvc. the clear pvc T is way overpriced! my cost is 36.50 each. ouch. i will try to find a better source. but i think regular pvc from home depot would be cheaper for the whole setup.

their is also this product i thought of once copying but i couldnt beat the price for just buying it LOL http://store.seacorals.net/raliincaheho1.html


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, I've been looking at those, too. I probably should just go with them. But I liked the idea of the DIY one. 

I really like your idea for a store. Best of luck with it!!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

I would like to see a picture of the quick disconnects. I need some for the Eheim 5/8 tubing. please PM me when you update the site with pics.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

UPDATE: i hope to have my first order in this week (crossing my fingers).
and i purchased my web domain today should be up in a day or two www.oregonaquadesign.com 
im still working on my logo i am so bad at drawing and on the computer its so much worse!



> MARIMOBALL
> Re: DIY online store ideas
> I would like to see a picture of the quick disconnects. I need some for the Eheim 5/8 tubing. please PM me when you update the site with pics.


i can show you a cheazy picture now. when i get my inventory i will take better pictures for the store.

double isolated quick disconnects.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I had to find a better place to host my store and i did. 
reason for change
1. I can list unlimited number of items (before i was limited to 10) 
2. The new site is SSL secured.
3. The new site has a better shipping system.

i would love to get some new feedback on my store. http://oregonaquadesign.vstore.ca/

Im currently talking to some suppliers trying to become a retailer for them so i can get better prices. My nose is getting a little brown but i think i will have some cool stuff.

Also this is alot harder then i thought!!! the old store was to easy and the new store is really really hard!

I hope this all takes off i would love to sponsor an APC forum if i can afford it!! I am also working out a way to do coupons for forum members for my grand opening.

ohhhhhh i got a new camera!!!! Totaly for my store i swear. here are some random pics just for fun.

my main tank (ALL THESE PICS WHERE TAKEN FROM ACROSS THE ROOM WITH MY ZOOM LENS)

















































My emersed nano

















My dog


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Now that is the type of webstore design I really appreciate. It is distinctive enough to remember, but simple enough to easily find what I would be looking for. I hope you are keeping good records of your expenses so you can use that on your tax return to reduce taxes. The camera should be used often for "business" so you can write it off the first year as a business expense.

I worked as a handyman for three years or so, and was able to fully equip my wood shop, writing off the cost of all of the tools I purchased during that time. You have to make a profit before this helps any, but it is definitely the road to riches! A good friend of mine even wrote off a pickup truck as a handyman business expense.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Along the same lines:
If you have a room of your house which is used exclusively for the online store, you can calculate the square footage percentage of that room to your house, and deduct that percentage of your utilities or any other costs your house incurs.

Overall, I like the setup.

Its very simple. Thats a good thing. On those lines, you might want to see how much money you actually make with the google add bar. It is slightly ugly as far as the rest of the site is concerned. Furthermore, it may be more cost effective to have a site that is exclusive to you. If I saw one of your competitors I may be tempted to click on the link. Yes, it gives you $0.10 ever time that happens, but you might loose a $10 sale.

I havn't created an account yet, so I can't tell if you've done this. If you havn't already, you should limit the reviews to people that have actually bought the item from you and they should have a defined time during which they can write the review before their opportunity expires. You don't want a review which says: "I didn't buy this, but it looks nice." You also don't want a review which says: "This item sat in my hot garage unused for 3 years, and now the plastic is breaking down."

I think the "reviews" and "add to cart" buttons should be the same color as the borders and background. Some may disagree though because its harder to accidently click something that is a different color.... I think I'm talking myself out of that critique.

The cash register and cart buttons beside the banner are cute, but my eye would rather see a banner which extended to the edge of the page. I believe it would be more "finished" looking. You sold yourself short earlier when you mentioned your graphic arts skill. Your banner looks nice, but I want to see more of it.


----------



## sonaps (Nov 15, 2005)

Your site looks promising. It has a nice simple design. I like the pictures of each item. Too many sites try to sell an item and don’t even bother to take a picture of what they are selling. I steer clear of those sites.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Great store! I can't wait to see the full inventory. I like those quick disconnects, and the fert bottles.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for all the replies. 

any more ideas?

my first order goes in on the third. second order on 17. so if anymore ideas by then ill try to get on my order.

still trying to get with a distributer about some stuff=0). he is on vacation..... i want a VACATION! lol


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Is there any chance you'd have a competitive price for small pumps or powerheads? It seems like everyone ends up using a little pump in most of their projects. I know its not strictly a DIY supply, but a pump is pretty hard to make at home anyway, and it might also help you pad out your orders.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

On the same idea as SKSuser, I saw a thread on here for a DIY nano canister filter that used a tiny submersible pump, found here
The link to the company that makes the pump is here. They are a Chinese company, so there might be a language barrier. But its a product i haven't seen anywhere else, and might be popular.

Also, for other ideas for the store - 
#1. - 1 ml and 50 ml syringes, for different size tank dosing. My 1 ml syringe is invaluable for dosing my 2.5 and 5.5 nanos, and the 50 ml syringe has become a small spot vacuum. 
#2. - I know somebody mentioned the single reflectors, but maybe some sheets of polished aluminum too for people who want to make their own, but don't want to polish metal. (which is a righteous pain in the butt, as I recently learned.) 
#3. - Maybe some 100% cotton thread, in black and brown. i recently had a difficult time finding any.
#4. - Cheap, long tweezers.
#5. - various suction cups with attachments for different size lines/hoses. Don't know if this was mentioned previously.

I think your idea is a great one, and i look forward to your store. Good luck!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

For some DIY projects, like drop checkers, various diameters of clear acrylic plastic tubes are useful. And, acrylic disks that will fit either the ID or OD of the tubes are also useful. I can buy these at my local TAP Plastic store, but only in 4 foot lengths, for tubing, and in a very limited number of sizes for the disks. Selling the tubes in 6 inch lengths could be very good.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Indignation said:


> #3. - Maybe some 100% cotton thread, in black and brown. i recently had a difficult time finding any.
> 
> #5. - various suction cups with attachments for different size lines/hoses. Don't know if this was mentioned previously.


Even at Walmart, suction cups are overpriced for what a simple device they are. I would definately like to see some suction cups at a good price.

As for the thread, I believe that most sewing shops carry 100% cotton thread. To explain this, I'll first have to admit that I dabble in my wife's crafts and hobbies as well as my own...  True, the normal sewing thread is usually a polyester blend, but cross stitch thread comes in 100% cotton, as well as linen, does well in the aquarium, and is easy to come by. Oregonaqua can't hope to compete with a lifetime supply of cotton thread for $0.25 per scein in an inexhaustible rainbow of colors.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

just wanted to let anyone whos watching this know that my first order went in today. should have it soon.

i found a source for those suctions cups. have to make a min $50 purchase to get them. but they also have nice power heads and pumps so that will be my second order. they also have the newer magnetic holders i thought where pretty trick if anyone is interested.

as for the reflecters i have had no luck. 

ok some have noticed my sig. was removed. i wasnt aware that i couldnt advertise my company name. i also took my sig off at the other forums i post at just in case. i want to appoligize to APC for missing that on their rules. but it did bring to my attention that i could become a sponser. i think i will do that. i enjoy this forum alot! 

any more ideas i would appreciate. i will try to get it on my next orders.

Jeremy


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Oregon Aqua - 2 ideas for you. 
1. How about you putting your store link in your signature line? 
2. How about some type of weight to hold anubias down. (I want it resting on substrate or rock and don't want to glue it.)


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

> Tex Gal
> Re: DIY online store ideas
> Oregon Aqua - 2 ideas for you.
> 1. How about you putting your store link in your signature line?
> 2. How about some type of weight to hold anubias down. (I want it resting on substrate or rock and don't want to glue it.)


to be honest i have been trying to find APC rules about what i can or cant have in my sig. i have 2 websites www.oregonaquadesign.com and www.oregonaquadesign.vstore.ca the first is not my store just my website with a link to my store. but im not sure if i can post either in my sig. i need to contact a moderator and ask what i can do and why my thread shows up in trash bin on "my apc"

as for the weights i can get nice thin lead "string" that can be rapped around roots. i have used it a couple of times. its for fishing.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Many of us use a club or store logo in our signature. See mine, for example. You can add it to your signature just like you add a picture to a post. It won't be clickable that way, but with the right html you can make it clickable.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

hoppy........ thier is nothing in your signature. 

if my store does ok this month ill become a sponsor and i wont have any troubles


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

This is a little out there, as it would require some extra work.
You could consider selling fert ingredients. I know there are quite a few shipping regulations concerning that. I also know that guys like Rexx are selling them, so I don't want to detract from him, but Greg Watson seemed to have the "little stuff" like you're planning on. You'd go to Greg and get some fish nets, two syringes, 5' of tubing, and a bunch of fertilizer.
When I think of guys like Rexx, I think of buying a whole new CO2 setup... and I guess I'll get some ferts while I'm at it. Maybe this isn't the impression other people have, so I could be misleading you.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

oregon aqua said:


> hoppy........ thier is nothing in your signature.
> 
> if my store does ok this month ill become a sponsor and i wont have any troubles


Could it be a problem with your computer? I have the S.A.P.S. banner under my name in my signature. Is it visible to anyone else?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> Could it be a problem with your computer? I have the S.A.P.S. banner under my name in my signature. Is it visible to anyone else?


Hoppy, I can see your banner.

Oregon aqua, I'm looking forward to seeing what you carry in your store. You'll let us know when your shipment comes in and you've updated your site, right?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Hoppy i see your banner now.

sksuser i have considered and will have ferts for sale. i do not want to take business away from Greg Watson, Rex, or greenleaf.com but i do want to save people money on shipping so you can get it all in one place. 

cs_gardener: my first shipment arrives Friday the 13th AHHHHHHHHH!! this will be my first installment of my inventory. shipping was very high and cut into my second order that was going to be my electrical (pumps, leds, and stuff like that) 

as for the dry ferts their is a chemist local i go to. so i will pick up the items after they are ordered from me.

im working on one last supplier for regulators. some may remember some talk about a "FROG" regulator on some forums. it has no gauges just a button that pops out when tank starts to get low like a turkey. the cool thing about the regulator is its a perfect 22psi output. no adjustments and no need for a gauge. it also works very very good, with a long life time. the problem is nobody could ever find them. the company that makes them will not sell to public and their distributors never call anyone back. well i finally got one to call me back and im going through the motions with them. im thinking i will be able to sell these for pretty cheap. including a package with valve and solenoid. 

im also working on getting a discount for APC members but man my website doesn't like it! keeps raising the price when i put the code in, instead of discounting it? i will let you all know if i can get it to work. anyone who posted ideas i will Pm a code to you for a discount (provided i can get it to work).....(don't hold your breath im losing my mind here trying to get it to work)

if you cant tell im at work and soooooooooooo bored. i better go and pretend to do something.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

oregon aqua said:


> if you cant tell im at work and soooooooooooo bored. i better go and pretend to do something.


Oh man, that sounds so familiar! Don't tell anyone though, ok? I'm being very productive at work now. Honest. :eyebrows:

Friday the 13th? You're getting close to having the store stocked then. Will it take much times to get the new items up?


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

oregon aqua said:


> sksuser i have considered and will have ferts for sale. i do not want to take business away from Greg Watson, Rex, or greenleaf.com but i do want to save people money on shipping so you can get it all in one place.


Is Greg still in business? Last I heard, there was too much work and too little time and he had gotten out of it.

Several other chemical things besides ferts: gluteraldehyde, methylene blue, potassium permanganate.
I can't find any of them locally for any price I'd pay.

I think the pot perm may actually be regulated in my area, or its not marketed as there's absolutely no demand. When I ask for it at places that should have it, they look at my like I'm psycho. I know in some areas, its used as a filter rejuvinator for extracting iron in well water. I'm sure you could get a 50# bag of it from a hardware store that has it and part it out to us for pennies on the dollar. I'd love to have some to sterilize plants from the creek or whatever as an alternative to chloro treatments.

The gluteraldehyde is a medical sterilizer which your pharmicist should be able to get for you. I don't know about shipping it. It can be used as a Flourish Excel substitute, though I haven't seen it mentioned on this site besides in the Wet Thumb reference archives. It seems to be out of favour at the moment. I think thats probably because it kills plants that are popular right now. Everyone is into the mosses, glosso and riccia.... However, for a good old fashion tank, I hear it works well. You should get some weigh in from someone thats actually used it.

Meth Blue is pretty easy to get from my local chemestry supply shop, but it comes in a tiny bottle and man its exxxxxpensive! If it were available in raw crystaline form, it'd ship better and be cheaper.

As far as shelf life, obviously the crystals for the methylene and permanganate should last forever. You'd be able to sell them slowly, but recoup your wholesale cost quickly. However, I believe I remember reading that the Gluteraldehyde has a shelf life once its mixed.

The coupon idea sounds pretty neato, and I'll be interested in looking at the regulators. It'll be nice to have a low cost alternative available for less important and/or lower maintanance tanks.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

> cs_gardener
> Re: DIY online store ideas
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by oregon aqua View Post
> ...


i already have most of the items listed in my website i just have to tell it how much i have in stock and take pictures when my shipment gets here and im good. should be up 13th or 14th at latest.



> SKSuser
> Re: DIY online store ideas
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by oregon aqua View Post
> ...


yes i remember he sold his site to someone else.



> Several other chemical things besides ferts: gluteraldehyde, methylene blue, potassium permanganate.
> I can't find any of them locally for any price I'd pay.


i will look for those. 
as for the gluteraldehyde is great stuff i used some awhile ago and it was really good. a little dangerous in the higher concentrations. anything over 25% is considered hazardous material to humans and environment and for shipping. it has to be shipped refrigerated too in the summer if i remember correctly. but i do want to sell it im working a way to sell it but havnt been able to think of a way yet.

let me tell you one thing glut and or excel should be marketed as a ricca remover! i tried for ever to get rid of ricca and the i started using excel and wammo gone in a month.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

oregon aqua said:


> let me tell you one thing glut and or excel should be marketed as a ricca remover! i tried for ever to get rid of ricca and the i started using excel and wammo gone in a month.....
> 
> but i do want to sell it im working a way to sell it but havnt been able to think of a way yet.


:twisted:
I wonder if it works on utricularia?

What about if you shipped it in winter only. Also, isn't the dosing strength much less than 25%, so you could mix it up partially for us? I couldn't read up much about it except that it was cool stuff.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i did some resurch on glut awhile ago here is some things i found : 
here is what glut breaks down too








it takes very small concentrations to work 1.5% to 2.5% to affect algae and not fish.

here is a post about using glut:
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=2407

and an experiment from N.O.A.A. on its effects on algae:
http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/pubs/fulltext/2005/20050003.pdf


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

There is a more recent thread on APC concerning glutaraldehyde instead of Excel, here. . I do use glutaraldehyde in a very low concentration, about 1%, and dose about twice the Excel recommendation. I've done it this way so I don't have to worry too much about accuracy in measuring when I dose the tank. I've been able to kill algae with it by dosing directly on the algae, and I've used it in tanks with moss with no problems unless I dose directly on the moss (usually it takes a couple days - I was trying to kill algae in the moss and I did, I also took out a bit of moss too). I keep my concentrated 50% solution in the frig and make up batches of dilute solution as I need them. One 450mL bottle of 50% solution has lasted over 7 months and I'm still have some left. I'm dosing 6 tanks totaling 184 gallons, so it lasts a good bit of time. Even with added shipping costs because of it's toxicity, it's still a lot cheaper than Excel.

p.s. SKSuser, there was Utricularia gibba in the moss near the algae I was treating and there was no adverse effect on it. I ended up pulling it out by hand.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

OMG! OMG! OMG! I HAVE BEEN DIEING WITH OUT MY APC FIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and store is open! some stuff was on back order some stuff turned out to be pretty cool! some stuff was totally wrong. but its just a start. please let me know what you think? thanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That CO2 tubing looks like a winner, but now you need to stock hose barbs to fit. I have a small piece of tubing almost that small, and finding a barb to fit was a pain. There really isn't any need to have bigger hose than 1/16 inch ID for CO2, because our CO2 flow rates are so tiny. And, if you can find hose barb adapters that go from standard 3/16" hose down to this size that could be very useful too - preferably nylon barbs.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

im already looking! the order of that hose was an accident. but i was already trying to figure uses for it so i kept it.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Neat!
I'm glad to see that you got your sig line worked out. I think that'll help quite a bit.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm 98.67% sure im not violating any rules now. i took my banner out and www.oregonaquadesign.com is my home page not my store. i need to sell some stuff so i can get money to become a sponsor then i wont have to stress over it.

p.s. APC i love you guys but it would be really helpful if you had all your rules posted somewhere. i can find some here or their but nothing really about sigs.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

The store looks great! I have a couple questions...

#1. - why did you decide to go with the white dosing syringes? IMO, the usefulness of the syringe plummets without being able to see exact measurements. If you had difficulty finding the clear marked ones, maybe try a medical supply co. We use this company at my work, just a suggestion.
#2.Do you have any idea what size tubing a zoomed 501 canister filter uses? Its not specified in the documentation,and i can't find an answer online. the disconnects are an awesome idea, and I'd like to get some.

Again, i think what you're doing is very cool, and I look forward to watching your store grow.

Good luck!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

> Indignation
> Re: DIY online store ideas
> The store looks great! I have a couple questions...
> 
> ...


1. The white syringes where ordered with the hopes that their would be a way to measure on them. Unfortunately my hopes where dashed! They still have some cool uses but as for dosing purposes their pretty much useless. I am getting some nice clear ones soon probably put my order in today actually.

2. I have no idea what size the zoomed takes but i will try to find out for you if worse come to worse i can send you some 1/2" and 5/8" hose to match it up to what you have.

Jeremy


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I finally found the right syringes. and got the rest of my inventory in. 

I am still trying to get a way to do a discount for forum members but Im not thinking its going to work because i dont have the right account with my server.

I want to thank everyone for the great ideas, and i hope this all works=0)


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here, http://www.sciencestuff.com/prod/Chem-Rgnts/C1296. , is something else that might be good to add to your store. I have never used it, but it seems that adding this to ordinary white latex paint makes it a high reflectance white paint. I don't have a feel for how much of this stuff should be added to a quart of white paint or to a pint of white paint to make it worthwhile. This, www.usu.edu/cpl/PDF/Barium_Sulfate.pdf, indicates that adding 1/2 of a pint of barium sulfate to a pint of white latex would do it, but I'm not sure how many grams that is. Just an idea.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been watching the mylar thread

from what i understood the concentration would be best at less then 50% for durability purposes. i think im going to have to test this with a light meter soon to see what works best for our use. lol as soon as i get a light meter and learn how to use it.

didnt you do par readings and find that foil worked better the mylar or white paint?


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

try the mylar with the white backing. I'm wondering if that would the best of both worlds.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

oregon aqua said:


> I have been watching the mylar thread
> 
> from what i understood the concentration would be best at less then 50% for durability purposes. i think im going to have to test this with a light meter soon to see what works best for our use. lol as soon as i get a light meter and learn how to use it.
> 
> didnt you do par readings and find that foil worked better the mylar or white paint?


The foil did work a little better than white paint, but I only used a single coat of aerosol white, which apparently would have a reflectivity less than 80%, vs. the good stuff with about 95% reflectivity. If that really does make that big a difference, the white paint would be better than aluminum foil. But, it is so much easier to use paint than to glue foil to the inside of a fixture it seems that a high reflectivity paint would be a good product for our DIY lights. I admit I have no idea at all if anyone would buy any of the barium sulfate at around $15 for 500 grams. I probably would, if not now, then later.

You could get really creative and mix it up yourself, then sell pints of the mix. But, only after doing some testing. There is, or used to be a Kodak High Reflectance White coating that was widely used, but I didn't see any dealer for it in google. But, that was not water resistant.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I did some more research and calculating, and it looks like 500 grams of BaSO4 mixed with a pint of latex paint would give about 55% paint 45% BaSO4, which should be durable enough and should give enough reflectivity improvement to be useful. I'm planning on buying 500 grams of BaSO4 and a pint of whatever cheap white latex paint I can find at the hardware store and trying it out. 

The experiment I would try is a small box enclosure with a single CFL bulb mounted in it. I would first paint the interior with plain white paint, then with the BaSO4 loaded white paint, then glue some aluminum foil inside, and possibly glue some mylar inside. All would be tested with a PAR meter with the meter sensor directly under the bulb and off to one side of the bulb, at various distances from the bulb, from about 3 inches to about 15 inches. That should give a reasonable evaluation of the effectiveness of the various reflectors.

But, the only place I have found to order the BaSO4 is the one I linked above and they don't tell you what the shipping cost is. I will have to phone for that on Monday. Making the simple box enclosure shouldn't cost me anything nor take very long to do. I may even already have a pint of white flat latex paint. It should be an interesting experiment, too.

This is off topic, so I will do a new thread when I get going on this.

Edit: I just found an ebay store selling this stuff as a high temperature oxidizer for fireworks??? So, since the price was right, $5 for 10 ounces, I just bought some.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i look forward to your results! I am n also going to test this out when i build my new hood for my corner tank.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

oregon aqua said:


> i look forward to your results! I am n also going to test this out when i build my new hood for my corner tank.


Needless to say....
When you get this all going full swing, it'll be the definitive supply for odd DIY tools and accessories. I'm excited.

I see you have quite a few chemicals. I'm getting excited. Whats the Post Office making you do for items like KNO3?
How long til the glutaraldehyde? I want to make sure and save up my folding money. 

On a side note:
You might want to put "My Webpage" at the top of your sig line, and perhaps bold it. I clicked several things before I kicked myself and went to the correct link.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

SKSuser said:


> Needless to say....
> When you get this all going full swing, it'll be the definitive supply for odd DIY tools and accessories. I'm excited.
> 
> I see you have quite a few chemicals. I'm getting excited. Whats the Post Office making you do for items like KNO3?
> ...


I have not received or found any info from the usps about the items except "ground ship only"

Next items im getting are 2" clear pvc should be in soon. also some more clear syringes with bottle korks. then i need to get on the pumps and such. 
as far as the glut i have hit a snag at 15% (i think) or above must be shipped refrigerated and i can't afford their crazy prices like $60 shipping plus what ever the glut is. plus its a SURPRISE they just charge your card for shipping so you have no idea the shipping is until after they charge lol. they must just sit back and party with the crazy ship fee's arty:


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Is there a local place where hospitals, etc. get their glut, where you could pick up a supply? That would certainly cut the shipping cost.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

most hospitals use metricide or similar products. they are a 2.5% glut pre mixed. hospitals are from what i hear trying to use it less also. concentrations above this are used for lab and experiment type stuff. so i have not found a supplier local. i will keep looking but their crazy think im going to pay that much for 100ml of glut. maybe for a barrel lol


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

FWIW, glutaraldehyde is loosing favor in hospitals due to a perceived inability to kill certain spores. I recently talked to the two OR managers at the hospitals where I operate and they stopped using it a couple of years ago.

It's still available from medical supply companies, but they don't generally sell to the public. Lots of clinics are still using it.


----------



## chally567 (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm interested in the leds


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i ran in to trouble on the leds, i cant beat this guys prices, http://cgi.ebay.com/5x-Blue-High-Po...ryZ66954QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

LOL in fact cant even come close.

he has everything luxeon, drivers, chrome holders, regular led's i purchased a 100pack of leds from him about 2 years ago and they last forever.

maybe if money gets a little better i can do a big wholesale purchase but as for now he is on my list of prices i cant beat


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah Ebay is the way to go.
I bought some years ago for my scooter and the left over is what I used on my DIY Moonlight.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

To gauge some interest.

I recently was setting up my pico and wanted to use ADA aquasoil. Now i was doing a 3x3" and didn't have much need for 9 liters. I was thinking maybe breaking substrates into 1 pound bags for nanos would be cool like black flourite, red flourite, amazonia, white sand, river sand, etc. would anyone be interested in that? probably around $2-$3 a pound depending on what it cost me. Just an idea.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

That would be handy, though I probably wouldn't invest in it myself.
In addition to picos, I think that some people that are interested in experimenting would also be interested. I know some of the crypt guys are always trying to figure out just what's the best soil for a certain crypt.
Perhaps some acadama also, if you can get ahold of it easily.


----------



## chally567 (Dec 28, 2006)

you might put filters or airstones


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

Jeremy,
You have 1/8" hose barb listed on your site.
Suggestion, to have #10-32 screw and washer add to selection to use with that hose barb, unless it already come with it.

http://oregonaquadesign.vstore.ca/product_info.php/pName/1032-x-18-hose-barb/cName/co2

also, you have description wrong on that item it is 10-32 not 10/32". #10-32 is the size of the screw.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello Augus,
Thank you for pointing out the #10-32 thing I will get that fixed A.S.A.P. 

As for the #10-32 screw did you mean like a plug? I have now added these. 


I will need to buy a package so i can get a picture. 

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## nellis (May 6, 2006)

One thing that I don't necessarily need now, but always found hard to pin down in smaller quantities is stainless steel mesh for tying plants down.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

Syringes are always good. I used to get them for free at the drug store. However, I cannot possibly explain the looks on the people's faces when I, an 18 year old, went to the pharmacy asking for some syringes.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

nellis said:


> One thing that I don't necessarily need now, but always found hard to pin down in smaller quantities is stainless steel mesh for tying plants down.


Sorry for late reply. I will start looking for some nice stainless to get!.



> Pyro
> Syringes are always good. I used to get them for free at the drug store. However, I cannot possibly explain the looks on the people's faces when I, an 18 year old, went to the pharmacy asking for some syringes.


LOL yes i even have felt pretty uncomfortable asking for syringes! Especially when i ask if they had any bigger ones. The pharmacy used to give them to me free but most have stopped now. I do have multiple syringes now. most are not very useful for dosing but i do have one that is pretty cool with a bottle cork and brush to clean it out.

thanks for the ideas!!!


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Maybe small portions of different types of yeast? I know some people swear by champaign yeast, and say that they just keep the batch running like sourdough bread starter. In that case, they'd only need to start out with a teaspoon or so.

Unfortunately, I'm not DIYing very much right now, so I can't make any specific requests for myself. I'll keep floating things out there though. Somebody else is sure to see on of my suggestions and say, "I didn't even know I wanted that, but I do." 

As far as syringes, I think the one I use most is the 10cc. I've used a thin/long 3cc in the past because its supposedly more accurate, but at that quantity, you're depending on your dilution being exact and constant throughout the container. I think its better to further dilute your mixture and use the 10cc.
Perhaps if you could find a source for really long syringes. I don't know what their medical application would be, but it would be handy to have one that was narrow enough and yet could reach the bottom of a seachem fert bottle.


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

nellis said:


> One thing that I don't necessarily need now, but always found hard to pin down in smaller quantities is stainless steel mesh for tying plants down.


May be Oregonaqua might want to check this out and get some to sale to us

http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/1466/Stainless-Steel-Screening/stainless screen/0


----------



## columbia (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't wait to shop at your online store!  I think it's a great idea! I have only one suggestion - please triple check the spelling and grammar when you get your new site up and running. I have actually avoided buying products online that have spelling/grammar mistakes on their sites. I figure if they're not careful enough to check something as simple as that, they may not be careful selecting products. Best of luck from your future customer!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

wow ok.



> SKSuser
> Re: DIY online store ideas
> Maybe small portions of different types of yeast? I know some people swear by champaign yeast, and say that they just keep the batch running like sourdough bread starter. In that case, they'd only need to start out with a teaspoon or so.
> 
> ...


ok yeast i can do! i saw somewhere once some lab grade yeast that is supposed to last pretty long but in the end alcohol kills them all artyman:

as for the syringes the ones i have with the "kork" http://oregonaquadesign.vstore.ca/p...ear-10ml-dosing-syringe/cName/dosing-syringes
these work great for getting the last bit of fert out of the bottle. and will fit into almost any standard size bottle.


> Augus
> Re: DIY online store ideas
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by nellis View Post
> ...


Thanks for the link i will be getting a roll of screen. is that the type most people would like? to be honest i have just used window screen but i have herd shrimp and other inverts can have problems with the nylon.?



> columbia
> Re: DIY online store ideas
> I can't wait to shop at your online store! I think it's a great idea! I have only one suggestion - please triple check the spelling and grammar when you get your new site up and running. I have actually avoided buying products online that have spelling/grammar mistakes on their sites. I figure if they're not careful enough to check something as simple as that, they may not be careful selecting products. Best of luck from your future customer!


Thanks for the tip. I have a very very bad time spelling!!!!! and my grammar is........ not good! LOL not bad for 11years of California public schools (not like i paid attention but neither did they) I will have a couple of people go through my site and proof read it for me. I do have a section on my front/home page with a forum for people to correct me also.=0)


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

oregon aqua said:


> wow ok.
> 
> Thanks for the link i will be getting a roll of screen. is that the type most people would like? to be honest i have just used window screen but i have herd shrimp and other inverts can have problems with the nylon.?


hehe, that remind me. last year I replace the net on the front door screen, have to check if I still have left over or the old torn one


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, It started out at as one thing, but grew.
Some suggestions:



> Also dechlorinate will neutralize potassium permanganate, *add to tank *and while cleaning tools, net etc......
> 
> WARNING: Potassium Permanganate is strong. *Never treat in tank*.


This seems to contradict itself.
I'm still trying to get that guy's email address for you.
I love the 32oz fert bottle. I've never seen one that didn't already have weed eater oil in it. 
There seems to be a lot of overlap between the "CO2" "hoses" and the "fittings" items. It could be a little confusing to some.



> .005" thi*n*k Mylar


"thick" ... At least I _think_ thats what you're wanting to say.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

SKSuser said:


> Well, It started out at as one thing, but grew.
> Some suggestions:
> 
> This seems to contradict itself.
> ...


wow what was i doing? thanks i will fix when i get home.

EDIT: O.k. all fixed thanks for catching that. i tried to make it less confusing with the dip.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello,

someone sent me a pop message through APC, was first time i ever got anything like it looked like a PM except its not in my PM box?

If by any chance that person sees this thank you for the comment. I had a choice of signing up for a sponsor spot on APC or upgrading my store account from basic to regular. I had to choose the sponsorship as i have very slow business and unless it picks up i wont be able to pay for anything. So i am stuck using what they call a "basic" store, it is a frustrating place to deal with as they have everything you could want i.e. unlimited items, pictures, shopping cart, shipping modules, and my most important thing S.S.L. secure sad part is its hard to use and the dont upgrade their instructions often and their basic server goes down ( I think they do it on purpose!) to often.

I have found that if you restart your computer it lets you back on often. I am happy to say a friend is working on a way to port my store to his server so i dont have to worry about this stuff then i can put everything under my one domain www.oregonaquadesign.com.

as a sponsor now i get to say products i have in my store and will be getting.

I have the big fert bottles 32oz will be getting the smaller 16oz soon both come with the funnel and a custom label if wanted.

Also have 2" clear PVC pipe by the foot!!! can custom cut to your size from 6 inch to 5 feet. E-mail me for those prices.

Also have clippard solenoid replacement valves (will need to add your cord and fittings)
Will be getting full inline PnP valves soon.

Coming soon is name brand full CO2 regulator with everything for under $75est shipped.
plus im still going to do a custom easy to use setup for under $60 soon as i get it worked out. 
1 or 2 cooling fan setups for cooling the tank down in the summer plus other D.I.Y. applications.

CSM+B and Dolomite Has been asked for and im still working out how to get it for a nice price, the product is cheap its the shipping that kills me!


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

oregon aqua said:


> Coming soon is name brand full CO2 regulator with everything for under $75est shipped.


Aieeeeee! That's exciting.

As to the dolomite, you should try to go to a pottery store. The dolomite from there will be as pure as you can get, because any chemicals like copper would change the clay from a pure white to a wierd color after it was fired. They'd get bad results from a poor shipment even faster than the average aquariast would. They should have the powder, which I believe is what you want. They will also probably have a wet bag of clay by that name which is already mixed with grog and other additives. This is probably not what you want.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

SKSuser said:


> Aieeeeee! That's exciting.
> 
> As to the dolomite, you should try to go to a pottery store. The dolomite from there will be as pure as you can get, because any chemicals like copper would change the clay from a pure white to a wierd color after it was fired. They'd get bad results from a poor shipment even faster than the average aquariast would. They should have the powder, which I believe is what you want. They will also probably have a wet bag of clay by that name which is already mixed with grog and other additives. This is probably not what you want.


Thanks SKSuser. I am waiting for my "sample" regulator to get here, so i can test it out and get it on my site. I will look into the dolomite at some pottery stores!


> Augus
> Re: DIY online store ideas
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by nellis View Post
> ...


I have T304 stainless steel mesh screen in stock. I will have it listed on the site in a bit. it will be sold in 2x2, 4x4, and 6x6 inch squares.


----------

